# Erskine Back in the News



## sastark (May 18, 2011)

Inside Higher Ed has once again published a piece about Erskine. This time, the issue is the denial of tenure by Erskine President Dr. David Norman to a professor at the Seminary (Dr. Jay Hering, who just so happened to be one of the parties to the lawsuit against the ARP, as well as the author of a piece on 1 Cor. 6 which attempted to justify Christians taking other Christians to court). Links to the Inside Higher Ed article and Dr. Hering's article can be found at The Ruling Elder.

Please continue to pray for Dr. Norman (who denied Dr. Hering tenure). It was no doubt a difficult decision, and one for which he is taking a lot of criticism. May God continue to guide our President and may the reformation of Erskine College and Seminary continue!

The Ruling Elder: Erskine Tenure News


----------

